# [woobiee] My European Delivery Lookbook



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello all!

Here is my September ED journal. We decided to change it up a bit and made a custom lookbook -- basically more photos, less writing. Enjoy 

Click on the image to view. *Use your LEFT/RIGHT keys on your keyboard to easily flip through.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

_Reserved for supplemental media_

_Reserved for supplemental media_

*If you guys are interested, here are a few wallpapers at 2560x1400. *Click on thumbnail*




https://vimeo.com/142023149


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

Excellent presentation of photos. What program did you use for this? I'd like to take our ED photos and do the same thing.


----------



## Racerstf (Mar 24, 2009)

That is amazing! Loved the photos and presentation. You certainly had a great trip! I have still yet to upload all my photos  So many pics to sift through over 20 days in Europe!

Oh and I love that color! Definitely the best color BMW has. Great choice!


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Great photo essay. You went backwards from what I am planning. We will have two weeks and may add in a few days in Lindau/Obersee after Fussen.

Seem to recognize you from my autocross days. Did you used to run an E30? Maybe gold in color.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

The Sage said:


> Excellent presentation of photos. What program did you use for this? I'd like to take our ED photos and do the same thing.


It's custom coded and designed. We'd be happy to give you the scripts/files if you like them. But it's not the most neatest of code, quite messy in fact.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

mconley3 said:


> Great photo essay. You went backwards from what I am planning. We will have two weeks and may add in a few days in Lindau/Obersee after Fussen.
> 
> Seem to recognize you from my autocross days. Did you used to run an E30? Maybe gold in color.


I've only autoX'd a couple times and no it was not an E30. I had an E46 3 series with AC Schnitzer wheels/Bilstein PSS9 -- actually still driving it now!


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

woobiee said:


> It's custom coded and designed. We'd be happy to give you the scripts/files if you like them. But it's not the most neatest of code, quite messy in fact.


You should package this up and sell as an app.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

The Sage said:


> You should package this up and sell as an app.


Haha, I think with how ugly the code is and how PITA it is to update, I'd doubt people will want it. It's also not super mobile friendly.


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

woobiee said:


> I've only autoX'd a couple times and no it was not an E30. I had an E46 3 series with AC Schnitzer wheels/Bilstein PSS9 -- actually still driving it now!


Must be your doppelganger then, or my memory is fading worse than I thought. :dunno:


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats! I like the photo presentation, great pictures.


----------



## friskygeek (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice one! Congrats! Looks like you guys had a fun trip! Ive been posting tons of latergrams from my ED trip on my Instragram (http://instagram.com/friskygeek/ ) ... Still need to get my act together and create a photo essay of my trip.

f.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

The Sage said:


> You should package this up and sell as an app.


:thumbup:

"Festers continue to amaze me with their ingenuity and savvy. This is the best ED presentation yet...But I said the same thing a couple of weeks ago. You guys keep outdoing each other. I never get tired of reading these travelogues. Especially when there are so many beautiful pictures. Keep up the great work.

Woobiee: Didn't you get breakfast with the room at the Leonardo in Munich? For the price they charge I'd expect a feast. I'll stick to the little B&Bs. I just added Highline 179 to my Bucket List. It looks awesome.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Very nice pics and presentation. Thanks for posting


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Racerstf said:


> That is amazing! Loved the photos and presentation. You certainly had a great trip! I have still yet to upload all my photos  So many pics to sift through over 20 days in Europe!
> 
> Oh and I love that color! Definitely the best color BMW has. Great choice!


Get on it! Haha I understand. It took me way too long to sift through mine; and you have double the amount of days!


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

Excellent photos and write up.

Were you planning to be over there a month? I noticed your plates were good through 17OCT.

Cheers,


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

friskygeek said:


> Nice one! Congrats! Looks like you guys had a fun trip! Ive been posting tons of latergrams from my ED trip on my Instragram (http://instagram.com/friskygeek/ ) ... Still need to get my act together and create a photo essay of my trip.
> 
> f.


These look fantastic! You must be a photographer.



Gluhwein said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> "Festers continue to amaze me with their ingenuity and savvy. This is the best ED presentation yet...But I said the same thing a couple of weeks ago. You guys keep outdoing each other. I never get tired of reading these travelogues. Especially when there are so many beautiful pictures. Keep up the great work.
> 
> Woobiee: Didn't you get breakfast with the room at the Leonardo in Munich? For the price they charge I'd expect a feast. I'll stick to the little B&Bs. I just added Highline 179 to my Bucket List. It looks awesome.


Thank you for the kind comment. I'm actually not sure if the Leonardo had free breakfast. I thought the price was inflated because of Oktoberfest. I also prefer B&B; the Hotel Bloberger Hof was our favorite! Highline179 was a thrill!



skilletbgm said:


> Excellent photos and write up.
> 
> Were you planning to be over there a month? I noticed your plates were good through 17OCT.
> 
> Cheers,


No sir. My guess is they tag it for one month by default? We did arrive in Munich on the 17th.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Update: Added some wallpapers.


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

Woobiee Thank you for spending the time to put together this amazing presentation of your trip! At first I thought it was an ad from BMW for their ED program! Haha!

My trip is going to be even shorter than yours, so I am trying to balance out the driving and sightseeing given that it will be my first time in Bavaria. One question I have for you is if you think touring inside of Schloss Neuschwanstein is worth the time and the money given my time is somewhat limited? I wouldn't hesitate to do the tour if my trip was more leisurely, but I am trying to get to Garmisch/Zugspitz on the same day. Depending on the weather, I really would like to get to the top of Germany. Therefore, I am leaning more toward not doing the tour of inside the castle. Given you just returned recently and had a pretty tight travel schedule as well, I would just like to get your opinion on this. Thank you in advance for any input or suggestion you may have.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

pbjjj said:


> Woobiee Thank you for spending the time to put together this amazing presentation of your trip! At first I thought it was an ad from BMW for their ED program! Haha!
> 
> My trip is going to be even shorter than yours, so I am trying to balance out the driving and sightseeing given that it will be my first time in Bavaria. One question I have for you is if you think touring inside of Schloss Neuschwanstein is worth the time and the money given my time is somewhat limited? I wouldn't hesitate to do the tour if my trip was more leisurely, but I am trying to get to Garmisch/Zugspitz on the same day. Depending on the weather, I really would like to get to the top of Germany. Therefore, I am leaning more toward not doing the tour of inside the castle. Given you just returned recently and had a pretty tight travel schedule as well, I would just like to get your opinion on this. Thank you in advance for any input or suggestion you may have.


The tour was about 30-45 minutes long and consisted of visiting about 6 or so rooms in total. The tour was also timed, meaning if you arrive at the castle early, you have to wait until your scheduled timed tour. We got to the castle 45 minutes early so a lot of time was wasted.

Also the tour wasn't really a tour, but more of an audio tour. There is basically one tour guide that open doors for you to enter each room and directs you to the next rooms. You carry the audio device and listen for information. It was not interactive.

My view is, if the tour was not timed and gives you the freedom to explore inside the castle, it would have been terrific. To me, it felt like we had to sacrifice a lot of time just to see a very limited section of the castle for a short 30-45 minutes.

To minimize time, I would probably suggest taking the horse drawn carriage up to the castle, explore the property without going inside (20-30 minutes is probably enough), and take a 15-20 minute walk down the castle. There is a bus service, but that usually has a line and depending on the frequency of how often the bus comes, you maybe standing in line for 10 minutes or more.


----------

